# Rheinsteig



## Derk (22. März 2005)

Rechtsrheinisch wird ein neuer Wanderweg entstehen mit dem Namen "Rheinsteig" .  Er führt entlang der Hangkante und soll zwischen dem Siebengebirge und Wiesbaden bereits weitgehend markiert sein.
Hat jemand Karten- oder GPS-Material dazu?

Ich möchte den Weg mal befahren, bevor er im Herbst offiziell eröffnet werden und dann von den Wanderermassen gestürmt wird.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## blitzfitz (22. März 2005)

Kennst du diese Seite schon http://www.rheinsteig.de/?

Ciao,
      Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (22. März 2005)

für wann hast du das geplant?


----------



## indo_koeln (23. März 2005)

Dieser Weg hiess bis vor kurzem noch noch Rheinhöhenweg. Wurde unterdessen etwas in der Wegführung geändert aber ansonsten ist er gleich geblieben, Zu Fus   habe ich den Weg vor einigen Jahren mal gemacht.   wirklich schön.     
Der Rheinhöhenweg, oder neu Rheinsteig   , ist mit einem grossen "R" gekennzechnet...
Gruss
Ingo


----------



## Waschbaer (23. März 2005)

indo_koeln schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Weg hiess bis vor kurzem noch noch Rheinhöhenweg. Wurde unterdessen etwas in der Wegführung geändert aber ansonsten ist er gleich geblieben, Zu Fus   habe ich den Weg vor einigen Jahren mal gemacht.   wirklich schön.
> Der Rheinhöhenweg, oder neu Rheinsteig   , ist mit einem grossen "R" gekennzechnet...
> Gruss
> Ingo



Das stimmt nicht. Den Waldautobahn-Rheinhöhenweg gibt´s noch immer. Der Rheinsteig ist neu und wurde sozusagen extra als Kontrastprogramm angelegt.

@Derk

Da ich direkt an einigen Abschnitten des Rheinsteigs wohne und ihn auch schon stellenweise abgegangen/ -gefahren bin würde ich jedenfalls für die Ecke Siebengebirge - Neuwied sagen, daß er sich zum Biken nur bedingt eignet: Der Rheinsteig führt nicht an der Hangkante entlang sondern geht immer hoch und runter und nimmt dabei wirklich jeden Popel-Trail mit, wobei die Trails doch oft so kurz sind, dass wohl kaum sowas wie  "Flow" aufkommen wird. Das ist natrürlich Geschmackssache - mir würde es allerdings keinen Spaß machen. Darüber hinaus ist das mit dem "Steig" durchaus ernst zu nehmen, da der Weg teilweise so steil ist, daß er bergauf manches mal unfahrbar sein wird, oder Dir relativ schnell die Kraft ausgehen wird. Am besten gehst Du einen Abschnitt der Dich interessiert erst mal ab und entscheidest selbst.
Als Wanderweg sowie als Anregung für MTB-Touren ist er allerdings ziemlich geil.

Grüße 

Jürgen


----------



## Pepin (23. März 2005)

hoch und runter hört sich gut an 

also probieren kann man das  wäre vieleicht dabei wenn derk so was vor hat.
was meint ihr wieviel tage man benötigt?


----------



## Waschbaer (23. März 2005)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rheinsteig führt nicht an der Hangkante entlang sondern geht immer hoch und runter und nimmt dabei wirklich jeden Popel-Trail mit...



Hört sich wirklich sehr abschreckend an!  

Ich sag´s mal anders: Wenn Du vor hast "einfach mal den Rheinsteig abzufahren" wirst Du bei vielen Trails uphill keine Freude haben. Wenn Du Dir aber mit gutem Kartenmaterial ´ne Strecke unter Einbeziehung des Rheinsteigs selber zusammensuchst, ist es bestimmt ´ne gute Sache.


----------



## M.Panzer (23. März 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> hoch und runter hört sich gut an
> 
> also probieren kann man das  wäre vieleicht dabei wenn derk so was vor hat.
> was meint ihr wieviel tage man benötigt?



Das Finde ich auch, vom TT finden sich bestimmt einige Trailexperten die Lust und Laune haben dabei zu sein. Also last uns die Sache mal angehen.
Gruß Stunt-beck.

P.s. :Habe mir gerade mal die Homepage angeschaut, so schlimm sieht das gar nicht aus, es soll ja auch für sportliche Menschen sein.


----------



## Crossi (15. April 2005)

Hallo Leute - habe da was gefunden und fahre wohl mit ...

Rheinsteig 

Gruß
C.


----------



## Derk (15. April 2005)

Also ich beginne jetzt am Sonntag, den 17. April, den Steig von Norden nach Süden abzufahren.

Das Wetter soll ja einigermaßen erträglich sein.

Ich fahre um 10:00 Uhr vom Parkplatz an der U-Bahnhaltestelle in Ramersdorf , am rechtsrheinischen Ende der Bonner Südbrücke gelegen, los.

Über Begleitung werde ich mich freuen.

Vorsorglich weise ich darauf hin, dass ich nicht über Kartenmaterial , in dem der Steig eingezeichnet ist, verfüge. Es wird  daher der Beschilderung des Rheinsteigs zu folgen sein.  Freunde der Schnitzeljagd werden ihre Freude haben.
 
Gruß
Derk


----------



## M.Panzer (15. April 2005)

Crossi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute - habe da was gefunden und fahre wohl mit ...
> 
> Rheinsteig
> 
> ...



Ist ne super Sache hab ich gesehen. Werde vielleicht auch mit fahren Gruß Stunt-beck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (3. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Gestern bin ich den Rheinsteig ein Stückchen gefahren, wenn auch nur bis Kiedrich. 

Und es war heftig, aber geil!!! 

Gekommen bin ich vom Rheinhöhenweg über die Wiesbadener Platte und Hohe Wurzel. Und die war schon kräftezerrend.

Dort bin ich dann weiter, der Rheinsteig verläuft da, auf schönen Trails, die für Wandersleut eigentlich viel zu schade sind.

Bei der Wegführung muss man teilweise ganz schön aufpassen, da der Weg oft ungeahnte Richtungen nimmt (da ist ein Weg?).
Vor Schlangenbad geht´s dann ziemlich technisch zur Sache, mit dem Arsch weit hinter dem Sattel.


Aber es stimmt schon, für Weicheier ist das nichts, aber es gibt auch gerade Zwischenstücke, auf denen man wieder etwas verschnaufen kann.
Allerdings müsste es für Wanderer auch ziemlich anstrengend sein, sodass die Überfüllung hoffentlich ausbleibt.


Hier mein bescheidener Bericht von gestern.

Ergo:
Ich muss mir unbedingt das passende Kartenwerk besorgen.

Gut ist, dass man zwischendurch wieder Richtung Rhein abfahren und den Zug nach Hause nehmen kann.


----------



## Malcom (3. Oktober 2005)

Hi zusammen, 

habe heute morgen mir mal die Seite angeguckt, sieht finde ich echt nett aus 

Weiß einer, in welche Richtung mehr fahrspaß aufkommt (Nord nach Süden oder andersrum)

Ich meine rein theoretisch würde es mit nem Freeridebike ja eher Sinn machen im Süden anzufangen (wegen des Gefälle des Rheins), aber wenn jetzt jemand sagt das die ganzen Trails alle nur bergauf gehen wenn man im Süden anfängt, würde ich mir das nochmal überlegen 

Gruß
Malcom


----------



## Handlampe (3. Oktober 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich beginne jetzt am Sonntag, *den 17. April*, den Steig von Norden nach Süden abzufahren.



Hi Derk

Na, das Lob ich mir....nach deinen Erfahrungen mit dem Lieserpfad planst du mittlerweile schon ein wenig langfristiger


----------



## trekkinger (3. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Derk
> 
> Na, das Lob ich mir....nach deinen Erfahrungen mit dem Lieserpfad planst du mittlerweile schon ein wenig langfristiger


Achtung, ich habe den Thread wieder ausgegraben!


----------



## Waschbaer (3. Oktober 2005)

Malcom schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine rein theoretisch würde es mit nem Freeridebike ja eher Sinn machen im Süden anzufangen (wegen des Gefälle des Rheins),...



Selbst als Weichei würde ich jetzt mal behaupten, daß das Gefälle des Rheins vernachlässigbar ist (vom Rheinfall mal abgesehen).
Von daher kannste fahren wie Du willst.

Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## Derk (3. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Derk
> 
> Na, das Lob ich mir....nach deinen Erfahrungen mit dem Lieserpfad planst du mittlerweile schon ein wenig langfristiger


Hallo Uwe (?)

ich hatte mich im April 2005 für den Rheinsteig interessiert, nachdem ich die ersten Kilometer des Weges von Bonn aus  ihn gewandert war.  Damals hatte ich noch kein Kartenmaterial.  Erst jetzt ist eine Karte herausgekommen und ich verbringe jetzt meine Abende manchmal damit,  den Weg  auf meiner TOP50 RheinlandPfalz nachzuvollziehen.
Bis Neuwied bin ich fertig und habe festgestellt, dass das wohl meine MB-Fähigkeiten weit übersteigt,  wäre aber sicherlich etwas für einen Crack wie Dich.

Was den Lieserpfad anbetrifft :  den fahre ich noch im Oktober dieses Jahres mit Freunden. Angesichts meiner gemachten Erfahrungen mit dem bewußten Thread werde ich aber die Sache diskreter angehen aufgrund meiner Erkenntnis,  dass alle Mountainbiker eine kleine Macke haben müssen, die bei einigen sich jedoch  schwer ausgewachsen hat (ganz, ganz höflich ausgedrückt.)

Gruß
Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (3. Oktober 2005)

Hi Derk

Wir sind den Rheinhöhenweg ja damals von Bingen nach Koblenz gefahren. 
Hat sehr viel Spass gemacht. Sicherlich sind einige schwierige Stellen dabei. Aber im Grossen und Ganzen sehr schön zu fahren.
Es gibt natürlich auch Berichte darüber

Bericht von Ralf 

Bericht von mir


----------



## Cheng (3. Oktober 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe (?)
> 
> Was den Lieserpfad anbetrifft :  den fahre ich noch im Oktober dieses Jahres mit Freunden. Angesichts meiner gemachten Erfahrungen mit dem bewußten Thread werde ich aber die Sache diskreter angehen aufgrund meiner Erkenntnis,  dass alle Mountainbiker eine kleine Macke haben müssen, die bei einigen sich jedoch  schwer ausgewachsen hat (ganz, ganz höflich ausgedrückt.)
> 
> ...



Hy Derk,

auch ich habe den Lieserpfad Treath eine Zeit lang verfolgt. Ich kann nur sagen das es Schade ist wenn einige Leute mit anscheinend recht wenig Hirn solche Sachen zu Grunde richten. Ich kann nur hoffen das sich für diese bald eine andere Spielwiese findet, wo sie sich austoben können, aber nicht den Ruf des IBC Forum verschlechtern. Auf das die Moderatoren in Zukunft schneller eingreifen. 

Gruß Cheng


----------



## Udo1 (3. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Derk,

beim Rheinsteig wäre ich dabei , z.B. in Etappen noch im Oktober.
Erste Etappe könnte von BONN bis NEUWIED sein.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Derk (3. Oktober 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Derk,
> 
> beim Rheinsteig wäre ich dabei , z.B. in Etappen noch im Oktober.
> Erste Etappe könnte von BONN bis NEUWIED sein.
> ...



Hallo Udo,

Lieserpfad und Rheinsteig im Oktober gehen bei mir aus familiären Gründen nicht.

Nächstes Wochenende radle ich in Seeland.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Eifelwolf (17. Oktober 2005)

Eine detaillierte Darstellung des Rheinsteiges mit Höhenprofilen, Karten etc. findet man in der aktuellen Ausgabe des "Wanderer" (ca. 4,50 ), eine brandneue  Zeitschrift für... na... Wanderer!


----------



## Patrik (18. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen 
bin bis jetzt 3 Etappen abgefahren und eine gewandert (Bike kaputt). Und will dieses Jahr noch ein paar in Angriff nehmen.

Hab mir das Buch zum Rheinsteg + die GPS Daten besorgt. Kann aber sagen er ist noch sehr gut gekennzeichnet.

Zum Rheinsteig kann ich nur sagen. Warum immer nur für die Wanderer  
Traumhaft, nicht nur von der Landschaft. Fast vorwiegend Trails, brutale Anstiege und schöne Abfahrten. Lange schmale kurvenreiche Trails auf fast gleicher Höhe. Schöne Plätzte für Pausen. 
Erlebnis pur. Alpniner  Anspruch der Spruch ist wahr.
Bei zwei Etappen kommt man zum Teil schon auf 1600Hm bei ca 35Km


Zu den Bahnverbindungen ist es meistens nicht weit. Man kann an vielen Stellen einsteigen, losfahren und hört auf wenn man keine Lust mehr hat.

Aber eine Bitte für alle die sich wagen. Bergab bitte vorsicht. Zum Teil sehr unübersichtlich und wenn Wanderer entgegenkommen, ist manchmal ein Vorbeifahren nicht möglich.


----------



## Derk (22. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe mal den Rheinsteig als GPS - Datei  "nachgezeichnet".

Vorlage war die Topographische Freizeitkarte 1:25.000 Karte der drei Landesvermessungsämter.  Wer die schon hat, weiß, dass der Pfad dort nur schwer errkennbar gekennzeichnet ist.

Für den praktischen Gebrauch ist die GPS - Datei  zu  "Splitten".





Gruß
Derk


----------



## Schildbürger (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Derk,

für "unbekannte Strecken" bin ich zu haben, leider entscheidet es sich erst morgen oder übermorgen, beruflich bedingt, ob ich am Samstag beim Rheinsteig mitfahren kann. Ich trage mich dann beim LMB ein. Würde mich freuen wenn's klappt.


----------



## Derk (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Helmut ("Schildbürger",

es wird mich freuen, nicht alleine zu fahren.  Vielleicht schließen sich doch auch noch andere an .

Übrigens:  in den anderen Unterforen (Mainz, Wiesbaden, Bad Kreuznach und Hunsrück ) gibt es weitere spezielle Threads zum Rheinsteig mit Beschreibungen weiterer, südlicher gelegener Abschnitte des Steigs. Da "unten" fahre ich dieses Jahr aber wohl kaum.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Spooky (25. Oktober 2005)

Hi Derk, 

wie weit soll´s denn Richtung Süden gehen ? 


VG
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Spooky,

beim Rheinsteig ist ja gerade das das Schöne, dass ein jeder die Länge der Tour nach eignerer Lust, LAune und "Restkraft" bestimmen kann.  Jederzeit ist nämlich die Abfahrt runter in´s Rheintal und dort eine gemütliche Rückfahrt zum jeweiligen Ausgangspunkt auf leicht abschüssiger Strecke möglich.

Ich denke, dass ich  am Samstag bis etwa Höhe Linz -Leubsdorf komme. Wegen der angeblich hervorragenden Ausschilderung des Weges ist ein Weiterkommen für die Cracks auch ohne "Guide" unschwer möglich.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## andy_b (25. Oktober 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Helmut ("Schildbürger",
> 
> es wird mich freuen, nicht alleine zu fahren.  Vielleicht schließen sich doch auch noch andere an .
> 
> ...



hallo derk,

ich wäre auch interessiert, entscheidung fällt jedoch erst am freitag.

allerdings würde ich eine ungefähre zeitplanung bevorzugen, alleine schon wegen der familiären planung. 

wäre es dir möglich, eine grobe wegbeschreibung, von der flughafen-autobahn kommend, einzustellen.

Gruß
andy


----------



## hama687 (25. Oktober 2005)

und für mich bitte die db haltestelle ps 37 km und 1500 hm boor das wird ein kampf  aber ich werd mein bestes geben


----------



## Schildbürger (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Derk,

ich habe mich zur Tour ins LMB eingetragen. Da hast du dir ja mächtig Arbeit gemacht mit dem gesamten Rheinsteig-Pfad.   

Ich kann ab Bergisch Gladbach - Schildgen noch jemanden im Auto mitnehmen zum Start-/Zielpunkt. (Bike's im Auto.)
Abfahrt: Pünktlich 9:00Uhr ab Schildgen nicht verhandelbar, also 8:55Uhr da sein. Wer mitfahren möchte, PM an mich.   

Zusammen werden wir's packen, wir haben ja Zeit. Für die Rückfahrt werde ich meine Batteriefunzeln mitnehmen.   


			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Helmut ("Schildbürger",
> 
> es wird mich freuen, nicht alleine zu fahren.  Vielleicht schließen sich doch auch noch andere an .
> 
> ...


Ja, alleine fahre ich auch nicht gern, meist ergibt es sich mit meinen Touren erst sehr kurzfristig.
Zudem liegen einige "MTB-Reviere" direkt vor meiner Tür. Und Herausforderungen gibt's hier noch genug für mich.


----------



## Derk (26. Oktober 2005)

Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Derk,
> 
> ich habe mich zur Tour ins LMB eingetragen. Da hast du dir ja mächtig Arbeit gemacht mit dem gesamten Rheinsteig-Pfad.
> 
> ...



Hallo Helmut,

schön, dass wir uns am Samstag wiedersehen werden.  Das Wetter wird ja diesmal voraussichtlich prächtig werden.

Die Eingabe des Rheisteigs in den PC erfolgte an dem letzten Wochenende , zu dem "leichter Regen" vorausgesagt worden war, der dann zum zweiten MAl meine Südeifelpläne über den Haufen warf.   Ich habe die Dateien mittlerweile berichtigt hinsichtlich des Bereichs Koblenz. Ich füge die Zweitfassung mal an.


----------



## Udo1 (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Derk,

bin dabei.

(Treffpunkt ist die KreuzungSchießbergweg / Petersbergweg, gelegen in unmittelbarer Nähe der Haltestelle des VRS.) 

Mein Routenplaner zeigt einen ziemlich großen Bereich an.
Kartenausschnitt wäre hilfreich für den Treffpunkt. 

Gruß Udo


----------



## hama687 (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo derk wie siehts den jetzte mit ner genaueren Halte Stellen Info aus? grüsse alex


----------



## Udo1 (29. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Derk,

ohne Deinen Tourbericht zuvorzukommen, es war eine sehr schöne Tour durch das Siebengebirge mit sehr netten Mitfahrern. Dank an alle. Ich fand es ausgezeichnet das auf die 113 Jahre immer gewartet wurde .



Der Organisator und Tour-Führer DERK beim Luftschnappen.



Einen Rahmenbruch hatte wir auch. Balu hatte wirklich Pech.



Na ja eigentlich drückt man bei Gegenlicht nicht auf denAuslöser











Cheetah auf Cheetah in Rennhaltung 

weiter Bilder hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?mcats=500&si=Rheinsteig+29.10.05&what=allfields&name=&when=0&whenterm=&condition=and

Gruß Udo


----------



## Lipoly (29. Oktober 2005)

Ich wusste ich habe was verpasst!
Seit wann ist Frank denn auf 4 Rädern unterwegs? Neu oder ausgeliehen?

@Balu
Mein Beileid zum Rahmen aber morgen kommste trotzdem!?!?

lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (30. Oktober 2005)

Bericht zur Rheinsteig - Tour
vom 29. Oktober

Frohgemut  bei schönstem, den ganzen Tag anhaltendem Spätsommerwetter traf sich  morgens in Bonn-Beuel-Ramersdorf die Ausgangsbesetzung unserer Tour

Balu
Schildbürger
Andy-b
udo1
Cheetah
Spooky
Derk

Schon auf dem Weg zum Petersberg über die Höhen der Dollendorfer Hardt erkannten wir das Prinzip, dem die Planer des Rheinsteigs frönten  : Lass bloss keine Steigung/Gefälle aus.  

Vom Kloster Heisternbacherrott erklommen wir den Petersberg, teils fahrend teils schiebend.

Oben angekommen stellten wir zweierlei fest :

a) 	Der Rahmen von Balu ´s Rad  wies einen hässlich großen Riss auf.  In seiner Gegenwart sollte man zukünftig besser nicht mehr das Wort "Wolfshohl" aussprechen.    Andererseits können sich alle noch lebenden Fans  eines ehemaligen Querfeldein-Weltmeisters bei Balu melden und von ihm eine Devotionale erwerben:  einen aus der Hand des Meisters stammenden Rahmen.
Balu verlies dann unsere Gruppe radschiebend den Petersberg hinunter.

b)	Der Parkplatz auf dem Petersberg war schon zu dieser frühen Stunde voll.   Dies liess  Übles erwarten für die Wege zum Drachenfels, nämlich eine holländische Völkerwanderung.  Aus diesem und aus anderen übergeordneten Gründen entschieden wir uns,  den Weg zur Löwenburg dann nicht über den Rheinsteig zu nehmen sondern uns der Führung von Spooky anzuvertrauen, der uns dann auf  auf wirklich schönen Wegen und Trails  über die  Margaretenhöhe zur Löwenburg führte.


An der Löwenburg musste uns leider Helmut (Schildbürger) verlassen;  das ungewohnt viele Schieben hatte seine Beinmuskulatur recht ungewohnt massiv beansprucht mit der Folge, dass ihn immer heftiger werdendes  Wadenzwicken den Abbruch der Tour  geraten erschienen ließ.  Ihm, der dann talabwärts fahren konnte, sei gute Besserung gewünscht.

Von der Löwenburg  fuhren / schoben wir dann strikt den Vorgaben des Rheinsteigs nach bis zum Auge Gottes. 
Dort entschied sich  Andreas (Andy-B) sich, anderweitiger Verpflichtungen wegen uns zu verlassen.  Hallo Andreas, es tut mir im Nachhinein sehr leid, zu euphemistisch gewesen zu sein und Dir mit  etwa nur " 4-5 Stunden"  die Dauer der Tour angegeben zu haben.

Allerdings ließ Andreas sich aber auch den Trail entgehen, den wir anderen hinunterfuhren vom Auge Gottes  in Richtung Blei-/Kupferbergwerk -Rheinbreitbach , grob dem Grenzbach/Honnefer Graben folgend. Mannomann !!!  Bisher erschien mir der HCM-Pfad als schwierig.  Nach den gestrigen Erfahrungen nicht mehr.
Vielen Dank, Frank, dass Du mir gestern drastisch vor Augen geführt hast, dass frühere Südeifelplanungen sehr optimistisch waren.


Im steten Auf und Ab  ging es dann zur Erpeler Ley, dem Wendpunkt.  Dort traf dann Cheetah, der Mensch, auf Cheetah, das ...   - na ja, seht auf Udo´s Fotos nach.


Durch das Rheintal ging es dann zurück, mit einer netten Erholungspause im Biergarten ( nach meiner Erinnerung: "Baumgarten"  in Unkel) unterbrochen.

Es war eine wunderschöne, wenn auch recht anstrengende Tour.  

Der Rheinsteig ist wirklich durchgehend nur etwas für Wanderer.  

Für   Radler müsste man  eigentlich zwei Rheinsteige entwerfen, nämlich "Rheinsteig Nord-Süd"   bzw. "Rheinsteig Süd-Nord".  Denn so manche Passage, die wir  vom Norden kommend so einigermaßen fahrend bewältigen konnten,  würde sich für von Süden kommende Radler  fahrend als unbezwingbar    erweisen. Dies gilt für andere Passagen - zu unserem gestern erfahrenen Leidwesen - auch umgekehrt.  Bei den alternativen Rheinsteigen könnten die jeweils unfahrbaren Passagen durch Umgehungen entschärft werden. 

Ich werde mal die lokalen Größen südlich von Bonn diesetwegen ansprechen und um Tips bitten.

Gruss
Derk

PS.:  Die von Udo angesprochenen 113 Lebensjahre verteilten sich unser  beider  Schultern.


----------



## Derk (30. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> @Balu
> Mein Beileid zum Rahmen aber morgen kommste trotzdem!?!?
> 
> lars



Hallo Balu,

so etwas war ja voraus zu sehen ...  hast Du mittlerweile das angesprochene Angebot bei e-bay reingesetzt ?  Falls noch  nicht - bedenke die vorzunehmende Abkürzung der Laufzeit  !!!!!


----------



## Spooky (30. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann mich den Worten von Udo und Derk eigentlich nur anschließen, das war eine richtige feine Tour gestern   

So bleibt mir eigentlich nur noch einige Fotos der gestrigen Tour beizusteueren:

Hoch zum Petersberg: 



 

 



Auf Höhe des Löwenburger Hofs gabs dann erst mal eine wohl verdiente Pause, incl. Kartenkunde:



 

 

 



Dann ging es durch das Schmelzbach zum Auge Gottes, um von dort aus den Grenzgrabentrail hinunter zur Breiten Heide zu nehmen:



 

 

 



Endlich auf Höhe der Erpeler Ley angekommen:



 

 



Hier noch zu guter Letzt das Profil zur Tour:





Alle Fotos gibt´s in meinem Fotoalbum 


Viele Grüße
Marco


PS: Gleich gehts in den Kottenforst, ...


----------



## Schildbürger (30. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ja das war eine klasse Tour, Sonnenschein, tolle Aussichten, buntes Laub und eine tolle Gruppe.   
Nur meine Kondition reichte (noch) nicht. Erst krampfte es in den Unterschenkeln, später dann die Oberschenkel, obwohl ich Magnesium genommen hatte.   
Fühle mich heute aber wieder fit. Mehr Training in den heimischen Gefilden ist angesagt.


----------



## Cheetah (30. Oktober 2005)

Da war eine schöne Sommerzeitabschiedstour.   Ich vermisse nur 4 treue  Begleiter unserer Tour. Die *ohne* Bike. Marco, sag mal was dazu.  

Die extremen Steigungen fordern heute ihren Tribut: Ich habe Muskelkater im Oberkörper! Das fühlt sich so an, als hätte ich gestern den ganzen Tag  Löcher in Betondecken gebohrt. Wer sich auf steile Uphills vorbreiten möchte, sollte mal den Rheinsteig fahren, speziell den Abschnitt um die Erpeler Ley.


----------



## Montana (30. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Rheinsteiger ,

scheint ja eine richtig gute Tour gewesen zu sein   Ich freue mich besonders auch für Derk der ja jetzt zweimal Pech mit dem schlechten Wetter hatte und diesmal ausgleichenderweise bei Kaiserwetter fahren konnte. Auch ist es gut zu lesen , dass der Lieserpfad Thread und seine Nachwirkungen erledigt sind. Diese schwere Tour hat jedenfalls stattgefunden.    Ich wünschte ich hätte dabei sein können - aber mir entgeht in den nächsten Tagen leider Einiges  _ und das bei dem Wetter_

....  aber wir sind ja noch jung   

VG Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (30. Oktober 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Da war eine schöne Sommerzeitabschiedstour.   Ich vermisse nur 4 treue  Begleiter unserer Tour. Die *ohne* Bike. Marco, sag mal was dazu.
> 
> Die extremen Steigungen fordern heute ihren Tribut: Ich habe Muskelkater im Oberkörper! Das fühlt sich so an, als hätte ich gestern den ganzen Tag  Löcher in Betondecken gebohrt. Wer sich auf steile Uphills vorbreiten möchte, sollte mal den Rheinsteig fahren, speziell den Abschnitt um die Erpeler Ley.


Hi Frank,

stimmt, eigentlich hätten die vier mit aufs Gruppenfoto gehört    Jeden weiteren Kommentar erspare ich mir an der Stelle lieber   

Habe gestern übrigens das Klettband eingsteckt, sorry. Ich bring´s bei der nächsten Tour wieder mit, ok ?


VG
Marco


----------



## Derk (30. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

die langfristigen Wetteraussichten  sagen für das kommende Wochenende wieder   trockeneres Wetter voraus und verlocken, die Tour ab Linz südwärts fortzusetzen.

Besteht Interesse ?

Derk


----------



## Udo1 (30. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Derk,

klingt verlockend. Leider bin ich an diesem Wochenende verhindert.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Derk (31. Oktober 2005)

Am kommenden Wochenende will ich den zweiten Teil des Rheinsteigs in Angriff nehmen; je nachdem, wie das Wetter wird, Samstags oder Sonntags. Die Entscheidung treffe ich am Mittwoch/Donnerstag, wenn die Wettervorhersagen für das Wochenende einigermaßen verläßlich sein werden.

Die Strecke führt von Kasdorf (östlich der Erpeler Ley) bis (zumindest)  Rodenbach bei Neuwied über ca. 38,91 km. Mein MAgicMaps sagt mir ferner, dass rd. 100 Höhenmeter netto   zwischen Ausgangs- und Endpunkt liegen, nachdem insgesamt 1.369 hm   Steigungen überwunden sind. 

Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass die Benutzung eines Mountainbikes erforderlich ist und andererseits das Profil der Reifen dem der Schuhsohlen nicht nachstehen sollte (und umgekehrt).


----------



## Derk (1. November 2005)

So, jetzt habe ich für den 6. Nov. die Tour in das LMB gesetzt.

Streckenverlauf und -profil findet Ihr unter

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=31516


----------



## Derk (3. November 2005)

Tja, nun hat sich bis jetzt doch keiner gemeldet für die Tour am 6.11.2005, Es hat sich wohl rumgesprochen, dass die zweite Etappe nicht weniger anstrengend als die erste sein wird ....

Hier der mir heute zugegangene  Bericht eines "alten Rheinsteighasen" :

_Wollte Etappe 3 von Bad Honnef und Etappe 4 bis Rheinbrohl fahren.
Wie gesagt bin nur bis Leubsdorf gekommen.
Gewandert bin ich von Linz bis Bad Hönningen und von Rheinbrohl bis Leutersdorf.
Ab Linz gehts ziehmlich heftig berauf, Da ist teilweise schieben angesagt.
Bergauf geht es bis Dattenberg. Danach etwas runter und dann auf fast gleicher Höhe bist kurz vor Leubsdorf. Dort geht es dann noch einmal böse berauf, um auf einem Trai nach Leubsdorf zu gelangen.
Dann wird es sehr böse. Der Grabe, so nennt sich der Anstieg. Wir sind am Wochenende fast zu Fuß nicht hoch gekommen. ca. 150-200m ca 20% und cm dicker Schlamm. Danach ist erst einmal Schuhe sauber machen angesagt.
Danach ist es ok wobei die Witterungsbedingungen wohl oft zum Schieben zwingen. Zuviel Laub auf den Trails. Keine Traktion.
Ariendorf ist ein schöner Punkt, um eine Pause einzulegen. Dann geht es Richtung Bad Hönningen. Schöne Strecke auf fast gleichbleibender Höhe.
Bis Rheinbroh weis ich nicht was uns da erwartert.
Ab Rheinbrohl geht es erst mal wieder recht lange bergauf. Ich glaub auch stellenweise sehr steil. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wäre es dort schöner bergab zu fahren, glaub kaum das man da noch hochkommt. Dann geht es bergab über eine kurvenreiche strecke Richtung Hammersteiner Bach.
Von Dort runter bis zum Rhein und dann kommt der Aufstieg zur Burg Hammerstein. Glaub das ist viel schieben angesagt, wenn viel Laub liegt.
Oben an der Burg angekommen schöner Rastplatz. Danach geht es recht gemäßlich, aber nicht zu unterschätzen, entlang der Weinberge nach Leutersdorf._

Tja, da muss man ja Verständnis haben .....


----------



## Patrik (3. November 2005)

Nur die harten kommen in den Garten. Oder was der Biker nit kennt fährt er nit. Ne Spaß macht es alle mal. 
Recht wenig Wanderer unterweg. Das wird sich wohl nächstes Jahr ändern.
Ist nix für den Sonntags Spaziergang. Könnten ja die teuren Maindl Schuhe schmutzig werden.

War bisweilen 5 mal am Rheinsteig. Hab aber nur 3 Biker gesehen.
Patrik


----------



## juchhu (3. November 2005)

Patrik schrieb:
			
		

> Nur die harten kommen in den Garten. Oder was der Biker nit kennt fährt er nit. Ne Spaß macht es alle mal.
> Recht wenig Wanderer unterweg. Das wird sich wohl nächstes Jahr ändern.
> Ist nix für den Sonntags Spaziergang. Könnten ja die teuren Maindl Schuhe schmutzig werden.
> 
> ...


 
Meindl müssen schmutzig und (außen) nass werden dürfen, sonst lohnt sich nicht der Anschaffungspreis. 
An meine Meindl kommen nur Wasser und Schlamm (statt CD  ).  

Ich tobe jetzt seit 5 Jahren und kurzem mit meinem neuen Meindl-Paar rum. Für echte Outdoor-ler ohne Bike gibts m.M. nichts besseres. 

VG Martin


----------



## Patrik (3. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Meindl müssen schmutzig und (außen) nass werden dürfen, sonst lohnt sich nicht der Anschaffungspreis.
> An meine Meindl kommen nur Wasser und Schlamm (statt CD  ).
> 
> Ich tobe jetzt seit 5 Jahren und kurzem mit meinem neuen Meindl-Paar rum. Für echte Outdoor-ler ohne Bike gibts m.M. nichts besseres.
> ...


 
Hab nen Schweizer Schuh  La Sportiva und hier bekommt man den richtigen Schuh zum Biken http://www.rada.ch/ita/pages/scarpe_mb.html
mit dem kommt man auch durch Schlamm ohne nasse Füße.

mal schauen .....


----------



## hama687 (3. März 2007)

Trotz des Schlammigen Bodens soll es morgen doch der schönste Tag seit langen werden also werd ich mal meine Kendas im Tief Schlamm im Siebengebierge testen 

Die geplante Tour soll 13,4 km haben und auf dennen befinden sich immerhin 610 hm  mal schauen ob sich der rheinsteg nicht nur zum wandern eignet Bad Honnef - Königswinter

und falls es uns danach noch nicht reicht geht es noch mal 10 km und 323 hm weiter bis nach Dollendorf 

Also dann nen schönes WOCHENende wünsch ich euch einfdach mal mal schauen vllt bring ich ja ein paar Bilder mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (3. März 2007)

Keine Angst, so schlammig ist es im siebengebirge auch nicht. Wünsch' Dir viel spass
Guillaume


----------



## hama687 (4. März 2007)

*Rheinsteg Tour Bad Honnef - Königswinter*

so man glaubt es kaum wir sind echt zurück die gerade mal 16 km ziehen sich ohne ende aber haben es auch ordentlich in sich an trails und höhenmetern...   

Mit gefahren:

*Sunnybubbles  
hama687*

Also los gings in Bad Honnes von wo aus wir uns mit sehr netten Anwohnern zum Startpunkt durchgekämpft haben 





> so nette Leute findet man in Köln nicht so oft


 Also Startpunkt "_Mucherwiesental_" gings schön locker los auf Teer aber das sollte nicht lange so bleiben... Knapp 1 km weiter gings echt richtig los Schlamm Match und ne Schräge die man wahrscheinlich nicht mal bei festen Boden fahren könnte..





Also ging es weiter erst mal nen kurzes stück über nen Schlammigen Fab Auf den *Wingesberg*aber dann hatt sich der Aufstieg echt gelohnt, ein mega Trail ca 2 Km Berab mit vielen Ästen Steinen und Schlamm aber einfach nur geil..




runter ins Schmeztal von dem aus unser nächstes Ziel die *Löwenburg* ist.. erst mal Oben auf 280hm ging es einem spitzen Trail an dem Löwenberg lang von wo aus unsere letztes Ziel schon zu sehen war..




runter geheizt den sehr langen Trail bis ins *Rhondorf* von wo aus der aufstieg an einer *Serpentiene* hoch zum Königswinterausichtsplatform..








Naja und wie es sich auf einer Ordentlichen Tour gehört wurde nicht nur Berghoch geschoben und gefahren, nein sondern auch getragen " ich bin natürlich hoch gefahren " 








Von dort aus ging es den Eselspfard schnell runter ins *Nachtigallentaal* und ab zur Bahn

Danke noch mal an Kerstin fürs mitfahren

*edit* also wenn ein Wanderer Die Tour in 4 Stunden schafft kriegt der erst mal nen Preis von mir^^


----------



## beinchen dick (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

bin beim Stöbern in diesem Forum gelandet. Hab noch nicht alle Beiträge gelesen.
Aber zum Rheinsteig kann ich nur sagen,das es wirklich Spaß mach dort zu fahren.
Wir sind 2008 den kompletten Steig von Wiesbaden nach Bonn gefahren. Eine Mehrtagestour in 5 Etappen. Sehr abwechslungsreich und teilweise auch sehr anspruchsvoll.
Natürlich sind die Abfahrten nicht so lang wie in den Alpen, aber ein permanentes AUF und AB.

Es gibt sehr gute Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten und gutes Kartenmaterial.

Es lohnt sich!!

Gruß

Mario


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. März 2009)

ich bin 2008 genau die andere richtung gefahren mit nem kumpel. wir hatten aber nur nen zelt mit und haben uns einfach in die natur gehaun  natürlich wie es sich gehört den platz so hinterlassen wie man ihn vorgefunden hat  ich kanns jedem empfehlen, auch wenn der rücken und hintern am 4. tag langsam um gnade bettelt   und wenn man wie wir noch glück hat mitm wetter (pfingswoche letztes jahr war einfach genial!) ist es ein traum


----------

